
People Once Downloaded Games from the Radio - vector_spaces
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2019/04/people-once-downloaded-games-from-radio.html
======
gregopet
Yugoslavia had more than one radio station broadcasting computer programs -
Ljubljana's Student Radio would also broadcast Spectrum software, my father
recorded almost all of it so we had over 30 cassettes (he probably still keeps
them :P ).

A friend had a doorbell that would very briefly disrupt the electrical current
in their house so he would stand at the front door to make sure noone had to
ring it during the broadcasts :D

------
tluyben2
I downloaded a lot via Dutch radio; Basicode was the write once, run anywhere
of the day. It was much worse than ‘native Basic’ but is was a lot of fun.

